# 2 Channel 24/96



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Hmmm, I think this has possibilities.

http://www.m-audio.com/products/en_us/MicroTrack2496-main.html

Quickly grab a track as you are ripping on your guitar. Might be a little expensive though.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Hmmm, I think this has possibilities.
> 
> http://www.m-audio.com/products/en_us/MicroTrack2496-main.html
> 
> Quickly grab a track as you are ripping on your guitar. Might be a little expensive though.



I'm sure it works great but at $500. it's not competitive. There are other very portable devices which will do essentially the same thing for less $$.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I'm sure it works great but at $500. it's not competitive. There are other very portable devices which will do essentially the same thing for less $$.


Well there are other cheaper devices for sure but I don't know of any that are small portable and do 24/96. I always work in 24/96, that's the catch.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

L&M has it at $472, I probably could get it for $430 or so.


----------

